# Brenet Swiss Pocket Watch



## Zion13 (Nov 26, 2010)

My grandfather gave me a pocket watch made by Brenet and it says swiss at the bottom. He thinks he acquired it in the 40's (he's 101 now so his memory might be as sharp as it once was). Can supply pics. Any help appreciated... age, value, region? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

zion - I would re-post this in the section above this one - the one labelled for Pocket watches and clocks - some of the guys there don't look elsewhere very often 

And no, can't help without pictures - if you can post some phoitos you'll likely get a better response :yes:

BTW, are you sure it's "BRENET" ? It may be "BREVET" which simply means "Patent" or Patented and is not the maker's name. If it's Brevet, there may be a number attached which is the Patent number = like BREVET 123456 - would be that patented number for a design of watch. :to_become_senile:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

There was a watchmaker family named Brenet, but pics are highly recommended!

Andreas


----------



## Zion13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Got it. Thx for the advice guys I will load pics on photobucket to upload 2nite.

Andreas, are they rare or valuable pieces?


----------



## Zion13 (Nov 26, 2010)

mel it definately says Brenet. I'll get pics up 2nite. Thx again for the help.


----------



## Zion13 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------

